# Newbie Intro-



## mc811 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello, my name is Mitch and a little brief history would be, I studied American Kenpo from age of 12 -19 and just got into another hobby of mine which is motocross and now my son has started in the Martial arts (Shotokon) which has sparked my interest again and he enjoy's it very much,even after starting over 1 year ago.... Well anyway I'll shut up now ...


This seem's to be a very nice site with experienced forum members,Thank's
M.C


----------



## mantis (Dec 22, 2005)

Mitch
ur welcome
enjoying posting here
dont fight with people
and if u have to JUST RUN
muahaha


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome, Mitch.  Tell me, as your son's involvement has rekindled your interest, are you going to return, too?


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2005)

Greetings Mitch and welcome to MT..


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 22, 2005)

Good to have you here Mitch 

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Mitch. Welcome to MT  Feel free to ask any questions you may have. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Gemini (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice to meet you, Mitch. Enjoy the board!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 22, 2005)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Mitch!!!*


----------



## Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome Mitch!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## still learning (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello, Welcome!  That's the best thing is to get involved with your son....Aloha


----------



## mc811 (Dec 22, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Welcome, Mitch. Tell me, as your son's involvement has rekindled your interest, are you going to return, too?


 

Thank's for asking, Not really just working out myself and with my son,We have a heavy bag,
focus mitt's, tread mill and ETC. but, I guess you never know.......

Thank's to everyone for your reply's you really know how to make a guy fill welcome...........


M.C


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Mitch.  Good to have you.  Don't hesitate to ask these guys here for advice.  Most of them (I don't include myself - I'm pretty new, too) really know their stuff.  And remember - there's no such thing as a dumb question.  That's my mantra, anyway. :lol2:


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome, Mitch and Happy Holidays.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome! You'll like it here.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to MT, make yourself at home.


----------



## notalent (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------

